

Would you use this? Why/Why Not? What three things it definitely must have? - jwtuckr

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.glasswireframe.com&lt;p&gt;Entrepreneur looking for feedback :-) Thanks!﻿
======
jonaldomo
What does this solve/do better than the other wireframe tools? Also, you have
a 1.3mb image and a 600kb javascript file. It's a pretty simple page, I would
try shrinking the javascript file down to make load time faster. In my
experience people remember slowness more than almost anything.

